# Router bit suggestion for image attached



## riamo (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi! Hoping someone will have a suggestion for a router bit(s) for the groove in the image. 
TIA,
Riamo.


----------



## riamo (Oct 6, 2020)

*Reposting this in the correct forum

Hi! Hoping someone will have a suggestion for a router bit(s) for the groove in the image. 
TIA,
Riamo.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Riamo... I don't know of just one bit that would cut that, maybe others do. If it were one bit it would have to be a 45 degree chamfer bit that also had cutters on its top to get the flat. I am not familiar with that. 2 bits can create that cut for you, an 1/8" spiral bit to give you the flat bottom and a very small 45 degree chamfer bit.

Good luck.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

2 bits as suggested. I don't recall ever seeing a bit like this. You could search through bit catalogs online, always fun.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You don't list a depth of cut for the groove or an angle so the depth can be calculated. It might also help to know what the groove is for.


----------



## riamo (Oct 6, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> You don't list a depth of cut for the groove or an angle so the depth can be calculated. It might also help to know what the groove is for.


Good catch. Depth is 1/8 in. The angle accuracy won't be super critical as these are for toy train tracks. The slight taper lets the wheels have some freedom to adjust other forces and stay in.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Off the top of my head the only way that I can think of is to run a 5/32" bit followed by a 30° bit like the one shown.

That is assuming the angle is 30°


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Is this what you want?https://www.amazon.com/Train-Track-Double-Groove-Bit/dp/B001DT4TOA/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&hvadid=78683854743210&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=train+track+router+bit&qid=1602084474&sr=8-2&tag=mh0b-20


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Is this what you want?https://www.amazon.com/Train-Track-Double-Groove-Bit/dp/B001DT4TOA/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&hvadid=78683854743210&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=train+track+router+bit&qid=1602084474&sr=8-2&tag=mh0b-20


That was what I was thinking I thought I saw wooden train track bit sets somewhere. https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bull.html
https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM61-65-traintrack.pdf


----------



## Anitapal5869 (Dec 29, 2020)

Check the Best WiFi *Routers For Mac & Apple Devices*


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking at your sizes, I would look for a 1/4 straight bit and pay a machinist to grind the angle on its end, 1/4 is 8/32 or 6.35mm and 5/32 is just under 4mm so I think your drawing is not to scale as over the depth of cut the angle is just .7mm, at the top of the cut its 8/32 and at the bottoon its 5/32 so the angle is half of 3/32 on each side so its not as steep as you have drawn it. A bit made that way could be sharpened many times as long as the same angle was used it would just get slightly shorter each time it was sharpened.As a final thought you could also use a 1/4 solid tungsten bit, These bits are very cheap too and I cant see how it would cost that much to get the angle cut on it. N


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Off the top of my head the only way that I can think of is to run a 5/32" bit followed by a 30° bit like the one shown.
> 
> That is assuming the angle is 30°



Harry his angle is not that steep, its 1/4 or 8/32 at the top and only 5/32 at the bottom of the cut so the angle on each side is half of 3.32, either his drawing is wrong regarding the angle or his sizes are wrong, in any regard its only a 1/4 wide at the top of the cut N


----------

